# Send me videos to edit!!!! Please?



## chaosxcomplex (Nov 23, 2010)

So I have been tasked with learning the video editing process. I just installed Magix Movie Edit Pro 15 and I was just curious if anyone has (or knows where to find) some material to practice with. It won't be used for anything other than honing my skills. Anyone with any suggestions or material I can screw around with, PM me on here and I'll give you my email and all that stuff.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't have much constructive to offer, but...
Are you just looking for ANY video to edit as you don't have any footage? If so, download Realplayer. It lets you rip any video from the web with the click of a mouse


----------

